# Mit lua aufs Netz zugreifen?!



## desmoloch (25. April 2005)

hi

ich habe lange danach gegoogled, aber leider nichts dazu gefunden.
Ist es möglich mit LUA, eine internetseite "einzulesen"?
Grund für meine Frage: Ich bin fanatischer WOW Spieler und dort wird LUA benutzt. Dachte mir, vielleicht sei es möglich einen Ingame heise ticker zu schreiben.
Für Antworten wär ich sehr dankbar 

mfg Desmo


----------

